# New puppy, switching food question...



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi and thank goodness I found a site like this! We just adopted our Boston Terrier (8 - 10 wks old) and named her Piper. The family we got her from had been feeding her IAMS Puppy food, so I went out and bought a bag of it since I thought keeping her diet the same would be my best bet. 

Then, after a day or 2 of having her home, I found the site http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ and did a lot of reading! Needless to say, I wanted to switch her off of IAMS as soon as possible! One important issue for us is that we need to be able to buy the food locally. 

So with list in hand, I went to our local pet supply store and decided on "Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Puppies". It isn't the top dog food, but it is way better than IAMS, is recommended by dogfoodanalysis.com and is sold locally.

For 2 or 3 days now, I have been feeding Piper the Blue Buffalo food with a bit of IAMS in it, too, since I read that this is how you are supposed to switch food brands. 

Piper LOVES this food. She eats it nicely and seems happy.... until the GAS hits!! OMG. Her little puppy farts can clear a room! Not only that, but I can hear and feel her tummy rumbling just after she eats. She did not have these issues on IAMS. Tonight she could not get comfy in her bed, and was letting out these tiny whimpers (along with tons of stinky gas). I am afraid I have made things worse by switching her to Blue Buffalo.

Here are a few questions I have:

1. How long should I feed her the Blue Buffalo food before calling it quits? Maybe there is a period of adjustment that we need to wait out?

2. Has anyone else's puppy had super stinky gas problems on this brand?

3. Is there a puppy food known to reduce gas?

4. I would feel bad switching her food 3, 4, 5 times trying to find the right one. But maybe she doesn't care about that, and that is just a human thing. What do you think?

PS: She is NOT big on treats. She never eats the cat's food. We have never given her people food. Sometimes she pulls out grass in the yard, but always spits it out. There are no vomiting issues. She is playful and friendly, not acting sick.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Switching any pup or dog is sometimes tricky. When we got our pup at 8 wks she was on Purina one puppy. I switched her to Orijen puppy. I added only a little bit of the new to the old and increased by 10% new and decreased by 10% old until I was feeding all new. Puppies don't eat that much so it didn't take to long. She also experienced room clearing gas but never got the runs. She is now eating TOTW plus Blue Wilderness dry and a little bit canned Blue wilderness. No more farts unless she needs to poo. Her coat is so soft and lots of energy. What your feeding is good puppy food but I just prefer to feed grain free. I also add in yogurt, raw egg and sometime cottage cheese and raw venison...I don't add these everyday just a few times a week. Our dogs love to eat grass, always have but they never puke...I've wondered if its just a border collie thing? Just give it a little time and don't switch over to fast. Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Ugg. Now we have super stinky gas AND diarrhea. Poor little Piper is NOT happy.  We have a vet apt. tomorrow for shots, so I am gonna ask them what to do.


----------



## petmydog (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with Horseshoe. We change it out very slowly and sometimes even keep her locked in the crate at nights (big crate.) Sometimes they just can't handle the food, even the small changes. So go slow and keep an eye on 'em.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My brother and sis-in-law have Bostons and they had bad gas with every food they tried except Wellness. Their dogs LOVE it, and no gas!


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with what others have said, you have to switch over very slowly... sounds like you switched over to mostly new food with only a little bit of old food... it should be the other way around. I have switched my dogs over twice... Wellness to Merrick and then Merrick to TOTW. Both times I switched them over to the new food over the course of about 2 weeks and had no issues.


----------



## David F (Dec 12, 2010)

You might find the answer at http://www.bestdogfoodforpuppies.org


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bostons are known to be gassy! Much gassier than other breeds. Keep that in mind as you're switching foods, as no matter what she is on she will have the farts.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

PiperPuppy said:


> so I am gonna ask them what to do.


They will probabaly reccomend a food that they sell in the clinic. Watch out, do your research before you buy it. Most vets only go through a week of animal nutrition, if that and they get a paycheck for selling whatever do food they do.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

PiperPuppy said:


> 1. How long should I feed her the Blue Buffalo food before calling it quits? Maybe there is a period of adjustment that we need to wait out?
> 
> 2. Has anyone else's puppy had super stinky gas problems on this brand?
> 
> ...



1. I say stay with the Blue Buffalo for about 2 weeks and see if there is improvement.

2. Never tried Blue Buffalo before but I do feed premium food and both my dogs fart smells. Smell don't really bother me because they clear in about 1 min. Also, kibbles that are grain-less or with more meat content might cause more gas.

3. I never heard or any puppy kibbles that are specially made to reduce gas, maybe prescriptions? All dogs are different, you might have to try other brand to see what is best for your dog. There are some member who tried premium kibbles but end up switching back to lower grade ingredient kibbles like IAMS just because their dog didn't tolerate the new kibbles.

4. Switching might but an answer but I would stick with Blur Buffalo for 2 weeks first. Your puppy might just need some time to adjust. When I switch Daisy (breeder had her on IAMS) to Wellness Puppy she had Diarrhea for 2 days then stool started to stiffen up. What other premium kibble does your local pet shop carry?


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

kenRC51 said:


> 2. Never tried Blue Buffalo before but I do feed premium food and both my dogs fart smells. Smell don't really bother me because they clear in about 1 min. Also, kibbles that are grain-less or with more meat content might cause more gas.
> 
> 
> 4. Switching might but an answer but I would stick with Blur Buffalo for 2 weeks first. Your puppy might just need some time to adjust. When I switch Daisy (breeder had her on IAMS) to Wellness Puppy she had Diarrhea for 2 days then stool started to stiffen up. What other premium kibble does your local pet shop carry?


You know, I think this is true for humans too... the healthier your diet, the worse your farts smell. I have taken to mixing Piper's kibble, half IAMS and half Blue. Her poops have firmed up, but she is still a stinky little gas bag. LOL

My local store sells lots of brands, actually. I spend about 30 mins in there yesterday. They do have Wellness, and I often use the soft Wellness treats for training. She loves them! 

We are getting on well. Her eating schedule is set and she is a polite little girl while waiting for her food. She is consistant with her recall and sit commands. We are working on fetch now. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

PiperPuppy said:


> You know, I think this is true for humans too... the healthier your diet, the worse your farts smell. I have taken to mixing Piper's kibble, half IAMS and half Blue. Her poops have firmed up, but she is still a stinky little gas bag. LOL
> 
> My local store sells lots of brands, actually. I spend about 30 mins in there yesterday. They do have Wellness, and I often use the soft Wellness treats for training. She loves them!
> 
> We are getting on well. Her eating schedule is set and she is a polite little girl while waiting for her food. She is consistant with her recall and sit commands. We are working on fetch now. Thanks for all the input!!


Thats great to hear that Piper is doing much better. Sounds like Piper is tolerating the blue buffalo except for the smelly farts. You can finish off this bag and alternate with other premium kibbles (wellness) to see which brand her fart would smell less.

I alternate Stitches kibbles all the time. She get Innova EVO and TOTW, with both brand her fart smells bad but I think with Innova EVO it smells a little bit more. I think its due to the higher meat content. Innova EVO has 42% protein and TOTW has 32% protein.


----------

